# selling the canoe, buying a kayak



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Perception prodigy 10 

does anyone have any thoughts on this kayak? im going to sell the canoe go with a kayak. the canoe is just getting to much to handle alone. ive looked at several kayaks and i really like this one for the price, storage and seat. i plan on using it on local lakes, rivers and swamps when frog gigging. might even take an overnight trip in it.



also i was reading thru these threads last week and WOW posted a site the had a list of kayaks with reviews, anyone know that thread or the link? i did look at a old time vapor (i know its popular), its not out of the question, but i think id like my legs covered up more. 

anyhow, anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Like you said you are going to be mostly on lakes and flat water then this should be a good boat for you. 

The Vapor's open cockpit is nice for a Sit In Kayak, if someone was thinking about a river boat. To me a small cockpit gets very old on some summer floats when you have to portage numerious times. 

Early congrats on a good buy!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks but... its honestly still a toss up, i like the prodigys seat frame better, there some space where i can rig a couple of handy dry storage areas for my cameras and phone. i also like the dry storage behind the seat, but i also like to open storage of the vapor, looks better for fishing. sure would be nice to have somewhere to float them both. the reviews on both of these boats are almost identical.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ezbite,
I don't know what to tell you, other than it would be good if you could paddle both before making the purchase. Both are good kayaks and both have good points.

I sold my canoe, last year at this time and got into a kayak. It was the best decision that I've made in many years.  I had it on Craigslist for about 3 days.  Good luck!

Bowhunter57


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Look into SOT's, much more storage, getting in and out light years easier than traditional boats, and the entire inside of the boat is dry storage, easy to fish out of and move around,I like to drift sitting side saddle, try that in a sit. Pm sent.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I dont know how big you are but one thing to consider with the smaller kayaks is weight capacity. I was originally looking looking at 10' kayaks until I noticed the weight capacity on most of them was 250-300 lbs. Im 230 lbs (probably 250 with PFD, waders etc.) which would severely limit the amount of gear I could take with me. Ended up with a 12' kayak with a 400 lb capacity.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im 5'9" and 180. i havent made any decisions yet. i might go with a 12'er yet.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You might check out the old town dirigo 106 (10'6") Im 5'9", 170 and love it. It costs a little more than the vapor, but i think it would be a great boat for what you are looking for. Great handling boat, seems pretty quick too. My only complaint is i think the seat could be more comfy but i would probably say that about any yak as i tend to fish for longer periods of time.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

when I decided to own one..... it will be a sit on top, already has dry storage....and most likely for me will be a Hobie one ,with the peddles(that don't have to be used all the time, taken off) but nice for lakes, and for me..... ocean .....they can be and are layed out more for the fisherman..... I think....pricey too.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

To you original question, the Prodigy is a great boat. No questions.
If it comes down between that and a Vapor, get the Prodigy for sure. It's a much nicer boat and will be infinately easier to rig up. The Vapor's cockpit is too big and leaves almost nowhere for "stuff" on top.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

*disclaimer: I'm not a "kayak guy"
I was impressed by the Coosas after watching their promotional vids. Not sure if you've seen them yet, but pretty much rigged for fishing. Check it out. Probably not cheap.
http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/coosa/

How about a Gheenoe? Mine was a breeze to handle by myself(its on a trailer, launch like a boat). Can paddle it like a canoe, but rated up to 15HP. Legit little flats boats. I have one I'm getting ready to sell.

http://www.customgheenoe.com/


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

EZBITE, 
If you get a chance take a drive out to appalacian outfitters in peninsula. They are just a few miles south of twinsburg off rt 303 and have a large selection of kayaks. I recently caught the yak bug myself and after a hour with their staff I was able to find one to fit my needs. they are discounting their 2011 models 20% also and still had a nice selection. I picked up a dagger axis 10.5 for about 200 off list. Should be a good boat for the waters in north east Ohio and also a great river runner too. It does have the smaller cockpit but for me it works perfect for rigging my tackle bag at easy reach. Just a thought.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL..I did the opposite...I bought a canoe and am thinking about selling the kayak

I love the kayak, but need more space to fish with my little boy. Got a 14ft. Sportspal canoe that is lighter than my kayak and am itching to see if it is as much fun as the kayak.

My two cents on the kayak choice is to get a SOT. On a nice summer day on the water, the last thing I want is to be stuck inside a cockpit of any size.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

jlieder,
I wish you all the best with the canoe, but I think you're gonna find that a kayak is more stable than a canoe. The center of gravity is much lower in a kayak.

A SOT may be just the ticket for the type of fishing/kayaking you're interested in doing. That's the beauty of there being so many different models.

Good luck!
Bowhunter57


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> jlieder,
> I wish you all the best with the canoe, but I think you're gonna find that a kayak is more stable than a canoe. The center of gravity is much lower in a kayak.
> 
> A SOT may be just the ticket for the type of fishing/kayaking you're interested in doing. That's the beauty of there being so many different models.
> ...


Heck with a canoe, get a Gheenoe!









Can't tip em. Or at least its really hard.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello Bowhunter 57,

Don't get me wrong, I love my kayak (Malibu Stealth 12). But I can't fish tandem with my boy on it. I went with the Sportspal canoe specifically because they say it is virtually unsinkable and pretty stable for a canoe. I know it will not be as stable as the yak, but I'm hoping it'll be stable enough. I'll post on it as soon as i can get it out and get some experience in it.

Now that Gheenoe looks pretty appealing....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> jlieder,
> I wish you all the best with the canoe, but I think you're gonna find that a kayak is more stable than a canoe. The center of gravity is much lower in a kayak.




I don't mean to be an ahole, but you just can't make blanket statements like that. It's simply not true.
Whether a kayak or canoe, stability is ALL about hull/boat design. Some kayaks are very stable, while others will flip when you sneeze. Same goes for canoes.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Unless its an aluminum canoe made by Grumman. Those things were made to flip! 



Bubbagon said:


> I don't mean to be an ahole, but you just can't make blanket statements like that. It's simply not true.
> Whether a kayak or canoe, stability is ALL about hull/boat design. Some kayaks are very stable, other will flip when you sneeze. Same goes for canoes.





_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> I don't mean to be an ahole, but you just can't make blanket statements like that. It's simply not true.
> Whether a kayak or canoe, stability is ALL about hull/boat design. Some kayaks are very stable, other will flip when you sneeze. Same goes for canoes.


Yeah, I fish a lot with my brother in an Old Town Predator canoe. I stand and cast all the time in it, and it has a very shallow draw; we take it down the Darby all the time in very low water conditions. It's a great all-around boat except for the weight.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought my yak from Bass Pro its a 10'2" I'm 5'9 and 175 the thing is pretty nice instead of a molded uncomfortable seat its basically a lawn chair. I'd suggest going there and trying a few out. 

http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-A10-SitIn-Kayak-Red/product/11081905012219/212170


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I don't mean to be an ahole.


Just born that way?--Tim.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

True dat!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

how many of you guys let the color sway your decision?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I like bright colors so the power boats don't run me down. :T

My Vapor is lime green, the Ascend is red, the Cuda was a special order color 'Black Widow', a black and red boat.

Color though is the last consideration.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

backlashed said:


> I like bright colors so the power boats don't run me down. :T
> 
> My Vapor is lime green.


funny you mention the lime green vapor. i almost bought the prodigy but then i saw this lime green vapor over on the next rack. i really like that color, just stood out and i know vapors are good kayaks. the prodigy is "cloud" color and i have concerns using it on mosquito lake where there are so many idiots speeding up and down the shorelines. visibility is a huge concern for me.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

My Hobie is bright yellow, but I mostly use it on quieter lakes, either electric only or "no wake" lakes, so I don't really worry about getting run over. Some people use a safety flag on a pole. I just got another Hobie 'cause my wife was complaining about having to paddle while I had pedals. If you do happen to be interested in a SOT, I'd let you test out the one that I currently have for sale over at the OGF Marketplace.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Like most things: To each his own. I'm a canoe guy , well I will be next week when I get my new ride. I still miss my Grumman!


----------

